# Muzzle graying out?



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

Since I adopted Chip, he's had a lot of white ticking/graying on his muzzle that has constantly made strangers, trainers, and vets think he's actually sort of old. Because he is a rescue, no one really know how old he is...but he acts like a total puppy (enough that my boyfriend thinks he's still under two years old...). I've seen young dogs have some gray on their muzzles, or a few white hairs here and there, but Chip's is noticeable from a distance. 










They actually seem to be growing whiter- the gray was less noticeable when we first got him. Is this normal for his color, or could he actually be old...?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I see a lot of them get it at 2-3 years old. It DOES make them look older, for sure! But its hard to ever tell "for sure" how old a dog is when it's rescued unless it came w/ a birthdate from previous owner.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi my buster has that too and hes 9 months so your chip may be younger than you think


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Yep. Bruiser (the black dog in my siggy) is 7 now, but has had a lot of gray on his muzzle for years. People all think he's an old dog and he acts like it too.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

When I got Shayley as a bitty puppy weeks old...she was all black with a bit of white tips on her two back feet and just a bit of white under her chin. Well that white under her chin came in quickly over the first year and then by time she was three she had a full beard lol Been that way every since! Now she's getting a bit more white everywhere because she's older! She's 8 1/2.


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

This all really eases my mind...I was afraid Chip was actually getting old  I've had people tell me he has "old eyes", too, which wasn't helping anything 

I REALLY wish I could find the person who dumped him...#1 to tell them how foolish they are for letting such a great dog go, and #2 to ask them his birthday, LOL!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, it's definitely normal for darker dogs to start greying out early. I'm fortunate in Maxie has a white muzzle as it is--otherwise he'd probably look even older. LOL Here are his pics.... 

About 6mo old: (you can actually see he had a bit of tan on his muzzle that he no longer has)









Now--he turned 3 in March.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Thought I'd post a shot of Shayley too!

This is her as a bitty baby, you can see she only has the white on her chinny chin chin! lol









Quick enough, there it is spreading.









even more I think she had to be about 3 here. 









I truly love her white beard though, it is really hard to remember her without it lol 


​


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

LOL OMG all of your chis are so stinking adorable!

I'm hoping it stops spreading...even though I think he'll still look cute, I don't won't him to have a little beard


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah I actually never thought of Shayley having a beard because I didn't really know it would spread that fast but like I said I honestly can't picture her without it now and I love it lol. Maybe your little cuties won't grow or show up as much as Shay's because she's black.


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

A long time ago we had a toy sized dog that was fully black and he had a full grey beard at 3! Like seriously he looked like a little granny and it was soooo cute! He was abnormally muscular too lol Like a granny on steroids


----------

